# ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]



## Nea`de (May 5, 2007)

I got this message before the installation but since it went into it I thought everything was fine. Then When I booted up Ubuntu only the Logo appears and a progress bar. Once the progress bar finishes it hangs. Nothing happens. Only a black screen. I've heard about noacpi but I have no idea how to plug the command in. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nea`de (May 5, 2007)

Can I bump. Well Bump. . . I really want Ubuntu. Sick of Xp.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

How long have you been waiting for the black screen to change to something else? The system might still be booting and just taking its time.

Would you post the hardware specs on the machine you're running?

EDIT: I also found this thread, which might be of use.

Peace...


----------

